

Show HN: Top forty hottest songs everyday from Twitter - rezbull
http://topforty.it

======
sidjha
Really nice work. While I know you guys are going for the top 40 songs, but it
would be even more awesome if there was more selection - perhaps if I kept
scrolling down, it would load even more songs ranked 41, 42 and so on.

One convenient addition could also be a big search box at the top that gives
me access to "archives", so that I can still listen to the older songs even
when they go out of the top 40 list.

I love the UI!

~~~
namank
Agreed - the UI is pretty amazing!

I especially like how the video plays in the header while rest of the page
selection remains the same. This way, I can go back and play my #2 choice
after my #1 choice has finished without having to look for it, I already know
where the #2 choice is.

Youtube is horrible at this. If you don't make a playlist, you have to click
back and hope it still recommends the same videos as the last time you were on
that page.

~~~
arjungupta
Can you add an option for scrolling through songs with the [left] & [right]
arrow keys + make [Esc] to close the YouTube window, kind of like what
Facebook does with the photo theater viewer

~~~
rezbull
the left and right buttons already work actually, and if you press space you
can pause the music.

------
tjpannu
Do you aggregate the number of times a song is shared/mentioned on Twitter
each day?

~~~
rezbull
We are using Twitter's Streaming API and go through tweets as they come in.
Then we figure out the song/artist information and then aggregate that at the
end of each day.

------
namank
Nice! Now just publish it as an Android app and we are good to go.

------
Multiplayer
This is really neat. Potentially a huge time suck. Well done.

~~~
MrSourz
I like it as it doesn't give you too many things to do on the site (where I
find the real distraction comes from) and just does things for me and looks
good.

------
arjungupta
Great work

------
thigbee
Very cool. I'm listening to it right now. But how much variation is there from
day to day? Like if I go back tomorrow, will the songs all be the same? In a
week?

~~~
rezbull
That's a good point. So far most of the top songs just shuffle between each
other. New songs start appearing towards the bottom of the list. Maybe a
"random" feature could help with this?

~~~
thigbee
Yeah, a random feature would be nice to provide some variety. And maybe a
"trending" or "movers and shakers" list for songs that aren't necessarily in
the top 40 but are still getting buzz on Twitter.

~~~
MrSourz
I second this. The only downside to this that I see is that it would be less
mainstream music. Why this is bad is mainstream music (although not always
that great) targets what most people would like. This would mean that it is
unlikely that there would be the odd song that would be really jarring to
someone. I figure this is a bad thing as you want something for people to
listen to in the background. I cannot imagine that this is really meant as a
music discovery tool as it is meant to be the top 40 most mentioned things.

